# Newbie question about queen movement throughout the hive



## Assemany (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello Folks,

Thanks in advance for your patience with a new beekeeper's questions.

I am wondering how much a queen moves throughout the hive. Does she stick to one frame until it is filled with brood? Does she move up and down the brood boxes much? Back and forth?

Mostly I am asking because I have started an observation hive, and am still trying to figure out how to manage it.

Dave


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Dave
In my Experience the Queen will explore the entire brood area often and daily, looking for what cells are appropriate for eggs. She will concentrate on frame areas perhaps where there is the most need.
My best answer to new ObH owners who are concerned about the choice between a single-wide Hive and a double-wide hive and the ability to always see the Queen, in that she might hide between frames, is that that is a mute question. She'l be everywhere daily, exploring. Also, it also sorta depends on what cells get cleaned, that's up to maintenance Bees. Anyway I've had many, double-wide ObH Hives and I've always been able to see the Queen, daily.

Watching your Colony is going to be amazing, it'l be an intimate relationship with your Colony and Nature.
Mark
Bonterra Bees


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You often find the same age larvae on multiple frames sometimes quite a ways from each other. When you are talking about just hatched larvae they were all laid within a few hours of each other...

I've found the queen (rarely) in the supers at the top in fact have removed her accidentally when she was clinging to the inner cover or a hive top feeder. Rare, again, but I've had it happen. The queen goes all over the hive.


----------



## Assemany (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, very helpful.


----------

